# New 5.5 gallon, semi-planted tank - Need guidance



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, I should put everything in one thread, I've been spreading things across the forums here...

I have set up a *5.5 gallon tank*, the best I can for now. I have only PetCo and PetSmart in my town, no aquatics shop or pet store with fish supplies...

I bought a *filter (Aqueon QuietFlow 10)* that a YouTube Betta person suggested (Simply Betta, "Low Maintenance Planted Betta Tank - Step By Step!):

And a *heater - Fluval P10*, preset heater (76-78 degrees F):

Fluval® P Series Aquarium Heater | fish Heaters | PetSmart

And a few plants, piece of mopani wood, and *Caribsea Super Naturals substrate*:

CaribSea Super Naturals Premium Aquarium Substrate | fish Gravel, Sand & Stones | PetSmart

FIRST OFF -

I HATE the filter. It is so gigantic, I can't imagine it not being too powerful. I will order a different one off of Amazon in a moment, you guys have suggested some. I just couldn't find anything better at my local pet stores for now.

QUESTION - If I start cycling the tank with this filter, when the new one arrives, can I just swap them out?

I am off to Prime the water, and add it.

NEXT STEPS - WHAT DO I DO NOW? I have read the "Cycling: the two-sentence tutorial," but it starts with changing water. For brand new water, when do I add the fish for a fish-in cycle?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far. Set up sans water....


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

I have now added water to the 5.5 gallon tank, with 11 drops Prime. The heater is on and the filter is running. It does seem a tad too strong, but not terrible until I get another one. I placed it further to the side, and tried to buffer it with plants. We'll see for sure when fishy gets added.

The starting levels are:
GH - 60
KH - 80
pH - 7.5
nitrite - 0.5
nitrate - 20


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pretty! Going to be a lovely home.

You can get your Betta anytime when doing fish-in cycling.

Do you have an Ammonia Test? You'll need one. Even though you just bought test strips I would suggest you go ahead and spring for the API Master Freshwater Test Kit. For the same price as the 5-in-1 and Ammonia strips (+/-100 test) you get 800.

I like this filter https://www.amazon.com/Marina-A285-S10-Power-Filter/dp/B0032G8TPW And this one FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH Both are fully adjustable.

Don't know why the person would recommend a filter that is specifically for shrimp and inverts and apparently not adjustable. You could probably put a piece of filter foam in the output. Use a coarse as opposed to dense foam.

If you get a filter fairly soon I wouldn't worry about saving the bacteria in the current filter.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Pretty! Going to be a lovely home.
> 
> You can get your Betta anytime when doing fish-in cycling.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Is the filter for shrimp? You are right, it is not adjustable, but this is the one I got, and says nothing about shrimp, but I know almost nothing about any of this, so... Here's the one I got:

Aqueon QuietFlow 10 E Internal Power Filter 10gal SM @ Fish Tanks Direct

And NO! I didn't get an ammonia test, you're right! Here I thought I was getting an all-in-one, didn't even think about the ammonia....ugh. Okay, I'll get one.

Thank you for the filter recommendations, the Marina one is out of stock, but I like how it's semi-clear and a little slim. I'll take a look at that other one...

So, I should test for ammonia before I add little guy? I'm confused as to when I add him. I understand to wait for the temperature, and then adjust the pH, and stuff....

Then what?

I'm sorry, there is just so much information, I'm getting confused.

Thanks again!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There will be no Ammonia in your tank until you provide a source. With fish-in cycling, the Betta is the source via its poop. So you can add him right now. You might not even see Ammonia for a week. That's why the tutorial says change water when you see Ammonia "or weekly." FWIW, I use SeaChem Stability to help the cycle. Double dose on Day 1 and single dose 2-8. If you buy it, shake the heck out of the bottle and then shake some more.

I like the Forza filters and have used them for years. Chewy sells MARINA Aquarium Power Filter, 10-gal - Chewy.com I switched only because I needed filters that started automatically when the power goes out. The Forza will but the Marina definitely will. If you spend $49 shipping is free. I can _always_ spend $49 and our dogs appreciate that I buy dog treats to get there. 

I have the API Master Test Kit but use strips for quick testing once a tank is cycled.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There will be no Ammonia in your tank until you provide a source. With fish-in cycling, the Betta is the source via its poop. So you can add him right now. You might not even see Ammonia for a week. That's why the tutorial says change water when you see Ammonia "or weekly." FWIW, I use SeaChem Stability to help the cycle. Double dose on Day 1 and single dose 2-8. If you buy it, shake the heck out of the bottle and then shake some more.
> 
> I like the Forza filters and have used them for years. Chewy sells MARINA Aquarium Power Filter, 10-gal - Chewy.com I switched only because I needed filters that started automatically when the power goes out. The Forza will but the Marina definitely will. If you spend $49 shipping is free. I can _always_ spend $49 and our dogs appreciate that I buy dog treats to get there.
> 
> I have the API Master Test Kit but use strips for quick testing once a tank is cycled.


Ahhh! I got it. Okay. Well, the tank has been running for a few hours now. So I guess I'll add the fish and hope for the best? My worries are: though the heater has been on for hours now, my thermometer says it's less than 75. However, better than room temperature right now. I felt his jar water compared to the tank, and the tank feels slightly warmer.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have a food thermometer? Aquarium thermometers are notoriously inaccurate so a lot of people go through a lot of heaters. 

A food thermometer is what I use. You can find them for various prices.

BTW, what does the temperature in the jar read as opposed to the tank?


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Do you have a food thermometer? Aquarium thermometers are notoriously inaccurate so a lot of people go through a lot of heaters.
> 
> A food thermometer is what I use. You can find them for various prices.
> 
> BTW, what does the temperature in the jar read as opposed to the tank?


I'll get a food thermometer tonight...I thought I had one, but can't find it.

I can't read the temp. in the jar, as I don't have a way to gauge it. :/ To the touch though, it's colder than the tank.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Here’s where we’re at! I’m floating him for awhile so he can get used to the temp. He CANNOT wait. He is rarin to go!

I notice there is still some tannins in the water from the new piece of wood though I boiled and rinsed it a lot. I read that it won’t hurt them though..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tannins are good. Many people keep Indian Almond Leaves in their tanks 24/7. Partly for their antibacterial and antifungal properties and partly for their calming influence.

Almost forgot: Tank needs some sort of cover. Betta are notorious jumpers. For now you can use plastic wrap.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Tannins are good. Many people keep Indian Almond Leaves in their tanks 24/7. Partly for their antibacterial and antifungal properties and partly for their calming influence.
> 
> Almost forgot: Tank needs some sort of cover. Betta are notorious jumpers. For now you can use plastic wrap.


Yeah! I don’t love the tea color, but I think I’ll add some leaves now and then to keep him happy. 

Oh yes. I bought a lid to cover the tank, but it won’t fit over that stupid filter. :/ I’ll use Saran wrap until the new filter comes...

thank you for all your help!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I am not sure if it is the case with all Indian Almond leaves, but the ones I use only leave the water "tea colored" for the first day or so until one water change. I actually don't mind the water and feel it gets washed out too soon, perhaps because I have one GIANT leaf instead of multiples? Bonus is that not only is it good for my little guy, but he also likes to lay on-top/under it 😆 Even if you decide not to use it, it's probably nice for him to have at first while he gets used to his new home (which looks amazing by the way!)

Russell actually also advised me to get a food temp because my readings where wildly inaccurate even though I tested both tanks that are set to the same temperature. I even tried 2 x suction cup thermometers, 2 x digital ones and in the end I was super confused - until Russell came to the rescue with the food thermometer advise and now they show the same temp lol

I am not 100% sure if it's a good thing to do, but a friend of mine stuffed a piece of sponge inside her filter to reduce the water flow until she got a new filter. @RussellTheShihTzu would be able to advise better on whether it is okay to use a sponge while waiting =)

Edit: Never mind! I saw Russell already suggested to use foam so that answers that 😆

Looking forward to hear how he's settling in over the next days 💕


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I don’t know if you got a different filter yet or not but I got this for my betta tanks. Aquarium co-op sponge filter. You put an adjustable air stone in it and it works really nicely. Not a lot of movement unless you turn it up. I have the 2 different sizes for my 5 gals and my 20 gallon sorority. I like them because they are green and blend in nicely with my planted tanks.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

@Seqathe thank you. The filter I have actually comes with a sponge in it. There is hardly any movement on the water, and it is quiet. I’m finding the only issue is that if he swims too close to the bottom of it, he gets pulled toward it and a little stuck to it. He is able to swim away, but it’s like gentle Velcro. Haha. Poor guy. But honestly it’s not too bad. I can see why a Betta YouTube person recommended it. However, it’s also way too big, and I can’t even put the lid on my tank.

@Kat50 thank you! I’ll look that one up.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay. I’ve been trying to decide on a new filter and and I do like the idea of a sponge filter, like the nano one from Aquarium Co-op. Mostly because it’s so tiny! But with no carbon filtration, is it just as good?


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> Okay. I’ve been trying to decide on a new filter and and I do like the idea of a sponge filter, like the nano one from Aquarium Co-op. Mostly because it’s so tiny! But with no carbon filtration, is it just as good?


They work very well. My perimeters are always good. I do weekly changes and Every once in awhile I may go a little over a week. My one male has a huge tail and I love the nano because it is gentle enough that he can swim nicely around it. I would recommend the adjustable air stone though. That way you can adjust how big a bubbles you want. I used my old air stone when I first got it and I liked theirs better. They also have a YouTube video on putting the air stone in right.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> I am not sure if it is the case with all Indian Almond leaves, but the ones I use only leave the water "tea colored" for the first day or so until one water change. I actually don't mind the water and feel it gets washed out too soon, perhaps because I have one GIANT leaf instead of multiples? Bonus is that not only is it good for my little guy, but he also likes to lay on-top/under it 😆 Even if you decide not to use it, it's probably nice for him to have at first while he gets used to his new home (which looks amazing by the way!)
> 
> Russell actually also advised me to get a food temp because my readings where wildly inaccurate even though I tested both tanks that are set to the same temperature. I even tried 2 x suction cup thermometers, 2 x digital ones and in the end I was super confused - until Russell came to the rescue with the food thermometer advise and now they show the same temp lol
> 
> ...


Yea my leaves don’t last long either that’s why I buy the pieces of wood and add them to give them the color they need


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> But with no carbon filtration, is it just as good?


It‘s fine to run a Betta tank without carbon filtration in my opinion. Buying those cartridges every 2 weeks or so just helps the companies.

It would only be useful to remove certain residues after a medical treatment.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Feanor said:


> It‘s fine to run a Betta tank without carbon filtration in my opinion. Buying those cartridges every 2 weeks or so just helps the companies.
> 
> It would only be useful to remove certain residues after a medical treatment.


I kept my small filter that came with my tank just for that reason to use the carbon filter to remove the residues from meds if I have to use meds.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Feanor said:


> It‘s fine to run a Betta tank without carbon filtration in my opinion. Buying those cartridges every 2 weeks or so just helps the companies.
> 
> It would only be useful to remove certain residues after a medical treatment.





Kat50 said:


> I kept my small filter that came with my tank just for that reason to use the carbon filter to remove the residues from meds if I have to use meds.


Great idea! I’ll keep my old filter for a hospital tank, god forbid I’ll ever need one.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

I just found out that Java Fern should not be planted in the substrate! Ugh! I've got to figure out how to remedy this...


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a question about parameters!

Using this as my guide, some of my parameters are off.

The pH in my tank water is too high. It's at at least 8.0. I do have a bottle of pH Down, but was unsure how much to add at a time for my 5.5 gallon....Just one drop at a time?

Also, the Nitrate looks to be a tiny bit more than 20ppm...this is the way it was before the fish got added, and hasn't changed at all. Maybe I'll see after the first water change...Hmmm


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> I’m finding the only issue is that if he swims too close to the bottom of it, he gets pulled toward it and a little stuck to it. He is able to swim away, but it’s like gentle Velcro.


As long as there’s a sponge attached to it so that he won’t get hurt or have fins shredded, he should be okay. My oldest boy did the same thing when he was smaller and my current little guy is now doing it. I expect it to be a non issue as he continues to grow and becomes a stronger swimmer! 


orphansparrow said:


> I do like the idea of a sponge filter, like the nano one from Aquarium Co-op. Mostly because it’s so tiny! But with no carbon filtration, is it just as good?


I actually just popped an airstone inside my sponge. Not only does it add air (with super cute bubbles to watch!) but it helps to weigh down my sponge. Oddly enough, my betta likes to dive down into the bubbles and “surf” back up on a consistent basis  


Kat50 said:


> Yea my leaves don’t last long either that’s why I buy the pieces of wood and add them to give them the color they need


I just ordered driftwood for my boys and it should arrive in a few days so I’m hoping that will be the case for me too! 


orphansparrow said:


> the substrate! Ugh! I've got to figure out how to remedy this...


You could always glue it? Either to the nice piece of driftwood you have or a rock? That way you can easily scoot it around during vacuuming too and not even think about uprooting etc. I believe Feanor here on the forum told me about it once and I was mind blown that you can super glue plants lol I’m about to try my first super glue adventure as soon as my driftwood gets here!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I totally recommend super glueing the Java fern, that’s what I have done!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> I totally recommend super glueing the Java fern, that’s what I have done!


Some people are afraid of super glueing it so another option is using fishing line tie it to wood or piece of slate. Ive done both. But I tie my hornwort and other things down with this fishing line that is dark green and it blends into everything.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pay no attention to those parameters. From what I recall, species pH parameters are based what they would live in if spawned _in the wild. _Betta live just fine in 8.0 pH as long as it is stable. No need to mess with it as doing so would do more harm than good. And Nitrates? Best kept under 20 and controlled by amount of detritus in the tank.

Water flow: Less is not necessarily better. It oxygenates the water and aids in keeping it healthy. The surface needs to be agitated to keep it free of biofilm. Many plants need current and do poorly without it. One site refers to it as the circulatory system of the aquarium. So don't turn down whatever filter you get too much.

As long as a fish is not blown all over a tank and has places to rest and eat current is not too much. Because most have lived in a current-less environment and are weak I start my filters out on the lowest setting. The Betta actually seem to use them to exercise so as they gain strength I gradually up the output.

Like Seqathe, mine love bubbles. I've had bubble wands and watched them seem to play in them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

About Super Glue from an Internet source:

Super glue products are the best adhesives for anchoring plants. This is because they are typically the strongest. There are many aquarium-safe super glue products on the market. The best ones are _cyanoacrylate_-based. 

The advantages of super glue products include the fact that they are inexpensive, a breeze to use, and effective/ long-lasting.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys are all so helpful!! I'm reading all this and taking notes. Thank you so much!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Just did my first ammonia test, day 2 of fish-in. Still at 0 ppm.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> Just did my first ammonia test, day 2 of fish-in. Still at 0 ppm.


You should see this number start climbing any time now, though it can take days still. Just continue to keep a keen eye on it (which I know you are!) You got this!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Seqathe said:


> You should see this number start climbing any time now, though it can take days still. Just continue to keep a keen eye on it (which I know you are!) You got this!


thank you. Yes  I’ll keep an eye on it. I can get a little obsessive and anxious when it comes to keeping Bettas. Which is why I’m only allowing myself one. Even though I saw the most GORGEOUS King Betta at Petco yesterday 💔 And some of the Bettas I saw a week ago STILL haven’t had their water changed in their cups. The guy there joked about it saying, “yes they’re always so perky and lively when they first come in, and in a matter of days they’re moping around in their fish stew.” 😭


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> And some of the Bettas I saw a week ago STILL haven’t had their water changed in their cups. The guy there joked about it saying, “yes they’re always so perky and lively when they first come in, and in a matter of days they’re moping around in their fish stew.” 😭


It’s why I can never find myself going near the bettas. There are always (at least in the local ones here) some that are sick.. even dead at times. So sad and shame on that worker who joked about it :/


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

So, I tested the levels today, and the ammonia was still at 0ppm, but the nitrites were suddenly close to 1 ppm! So I went ahead and changed half the water. It was a bit of a disaster. The gravel vac apparently doesn't work for sand, and all the sand was just sucked up into the bucket. Whatever, I have more sand, but I'm considering just getting regular gravel and changing it up. The sand is just swishing all over the tank, making it all cloudy. Anyway, I'm curious as to what makes the nitrites shoot up so quickly.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To vacuum sand I use detach the plastic part and just use the tubing. Hover around a half-inch over the sand. Or, some people glue chopsticks or toothpicks at the level that seems to work best, put either in the sand and go. I prefer tubing as it makes it easier to get in and around plants.

The Nitrites shooting up in just the way of cycling; nothing abnormal. Do another 50% to get Nitrites as close to 0 ppm as possible.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> To vacuum sand I use detach the plastic part and just use the tubing. Hover around a half-inch over the sand. Or, some people glue chopsticks or toothpicks at the level that seems to work best, put either in the sand and go. I prefer tubing as it makes it easier to get in and around plants.
> 
> The Nitrites shooting up in just the way of cycling; nothing abnormal. Do another 50% to get Nitrites as close to 0 ppm as possible.


Lol I was going to say I saw someone say they use just the tubing and hover over the sand to pick stuff up.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you @RussellTheShihTzu. I just checked the tank levels, and nitrites are down to 0 again.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay! Another quandary....So I turned the plant light on for the first time, and Ivan FREAKED OUT. He started darting all over the place, and flaring, and making his fins super huge! (Actually quite pretty, haha). I turned it on the lowest setting, and it was daylight in my room anyway... It looks so much nicer, and I'm sure the plants would appreciate it, however, he was still not happy. So I turned them off. It's 6:45pm anyway, maybe time for him to start getting ready for bed.  Anyway, what do ya'll think? Is this normal? Should I not have the light?

This is the light:








Amazon.com : hygger 9W Full Spectrum Aquarium Light with Aluminum Alloy Shell Extendable Brackets, White Blue Red LEDs, External Controller, for Freshwater Fish Tank (12-18 inch) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : hygger 9W Full Spectrum Aquarium Light with Aluminum Alloy Shell Extendable Brackets, White Blue Red LEDs, External Controller, for Freshwater Fish Tank (12-18 inch) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Thanks!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Kat50 said:


> I don’t know if you got a different filter yet or not but I got this for my betta tanks. Aquarium co-op sponge filter. You put an adjustable air stone in it and it works really nicely. Not a lot of movement unless you turn it up. I have the 2 different sizes for my 5 gals and my 20 gallon sorority. I like them because they are green and blend in nicely with my planted tanks.


Hi Kat. I think I'm going to go with your filter option, because I like how small and unobtrusive it is. About the adjustable air stone - are they all adjustable? Where exactly do I put it? The website says "all you need is an air supply." What does that mean? I mean, it's only $3.99. Am I buying just the sponge itself, and need to buy tubing and some sort of motor or something? So confused! Thank you for any tips.

Aquarium Co-Op Coarse Sponge Filter


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh jeez....So now, during a thunderstorm, our power went out. That was around 7pm. The power company estimated it would be back on around 8:45, and now they're saying 11:45pm. I wrapped his tank up with towels to try and keep some heat in, but I don't know. It's pretty cold inside the house. :/


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> Hi Kat. I think I'm going to go with your filter option, because I like how small and unobtrusive it is. About the adjustable air stone - are they all adjustable? Where exactly do I put it? The website says "all you need is an air supply." What does that mean? I mean, it's only $3.99. Am I buying just the sponge itself, and need to buy tubing and some sort of motor or something? So confused! Thank you for any tips.
> 
> Aquarium Co-Op Coarse Sponge Filter


The air stones they have have a thin disc in the center of it. You can twist the ends and it tightens which make smaller bubbles. The filter doesn’t come with tubing or the stone or the air motor. I just bought the air stone to try on one then bought 3 more for my other tanks. You will have to cut a very small piece to put inside and longer piece for the outside to the motor. There is a video that he has to show exactly how to hook it up and to clean it. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Kat50 said:


> The air stones they have have a thin disc in the center of it. You can twist the ends and it tightens which make smaller bubbles. The filter doesn’t come with tubing or the stone or the air motor. I just bought the air stone to try on one then bought 3 more for my other tanks. You will have to cut a very small piece to put inside and longer piece for the outside to the motor. There is a video that he has to show exactly how to hook it up and to clean it. I will see if I can find it.


Thank you so much. A video would be very helpful. I'll look for one. If you happen to find one, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

#Aquariumcoop #Aquariumfish #Fishtank*How to Optimize and Clean a Sponge Filter
This is what the YouTube video is called. *


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘ll post the link for you here just in case it didn‘t work:


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I‘ll post the link for you here just in case it didn‘t work:


Thanks


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you both so much!

Unfortunately, Aquarium Co-op is sold out of the usb nano air pump and the tubing that they recommend for the sponge filter. :/


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

In case anyone else ever uses this thread, I also found this on the Aquarium coop site:









Aquarium Sponge Filters: The Easiest Fish Tank Filter Ever


Sponge filters are a very popular filter because they’re so reliable and easy to use. Check out our step-by-step instructions to help you get started.




www.aquariumcoop.com


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> In case anyone else ever uses this thread, I also found this on the Aquarium coop site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that someone else is using their site. I was just about to order from them and was wondering if that is a good decision


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

I just purchased the nano filter (back in stock), air pump, airline tubing, and air stone. Hopefully this is all I need to set up the new filter when it arrives.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Seqathe said:


> I am glad to hear that someone else is using their site. I was just about to order from them and was wondering if that is a good decision


I asked them a question through their website about an out of stock item, and they emailed me back in less than 10 minutes with a personal message. Pretty good!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> I am glad to hear that someone else is using their site. I was just about to order from them and was wondering if that is a good decision


I use their site a lot. I like their products


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> I asked them a question through their website about an out of stock item, and they emailed me back in less than 10 minutes with a personal message. Pretty good!


Yes they have always got back with me quickly to answer my questions.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> Here's what I've got so far. Set up sans water....
> 
> View attachment 1030614


Nice! Love it! But I recommend smooth pebbles instead of sand but it is not required. Great job tho! 🤩


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

The heater should also be 78-80 degrees. But otherwise ur tank is awesome! I have my fish in a 29 gallon and he’s pretty happy there but u do have the right tank size remember the bigger the better! ☺


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 said:


> Nice! Love it! But I recommend smooth pebbles instead of sand but it is not required. Great job tho! 🤩


Hey thanks! I actually switched to smooth black pebbles. The sand was driving me nuts. It looks better now though too. I'll post an updated picture soon.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 said:


> The heater should also be 78-80 degrees. But otherwise ur tank is awesome! I have my fish in a 29 gallon and he’s pretty happy there but u do have the right tank size remember the bigger the better! ☺


You know, the thermometer strip on the side of my tank was pretty inaccurate. I bought a food thermometer, and now that I test it, it seems to be TOO hot. However, it is really hot where I live - in the 90s. So that makes sense. But my food thermometer reads a little higher than 85 degrees. Now I'm worried its too warm!


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> Hey thanks! I actually switched to smooth black pebbles. The sand was driving me nuts. It looks better now though too. I'll post an updated picture soon.


Awesome! I see your commitment is outstanding! Good luck with ur fishies!


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

I hope this makes your day beta! LOL 😂


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Ivan Pierre just now.












I like this one of him zooming by. He's a very active fish. Haha.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

He’s a Beauty! Perfect fins! That’s ironic! I have the same exact plants in my tank too! 🙃😂


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> Here are a few pictures of Ivan Pierre just now.


I just saw these pictures now! Goodness he is so beautiful


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Seqathe said:


> I just saw these pictures now! Goodness he is so beautiful


Isn't he??


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Alright! New question...

I received the Aquarium Co-op sponge filter today and set it up. It's bubbling along (much louder than my original filter I may add), and I am wondering when I should remove the old filter. Right now they are both running alongside each other.

By the way, Ivan Pierre is ENTHRALLED with the new bubbles. He can't stop inspecting it and playing in the bubbles. He's so funny! ALSO, I DO wonder about the roughness of the sponge filter. Will this hurt his fins or scales? It seems too rough for him, but he's swimming all around it incessantly.

Thank you!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> Alright! New question...
> 
> I received the Aquarium Co-op sponge filter today and set it up. It's bubbling along (much louder than my original filter I may add), and I am wondering when I should remove the old filter. Right now they are both running alongside each other.
> 
> ...


I asked them the same question and they said 2-3 weeks to let the new filter get some good stuff on it. So I did 2 weeks in one tank and 3 in the other and switch went fine no crashing. My guys swim around mine and my DT will sometimes lay on his. No issues from it so far and they have had them for several months now.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Kat50 said:


> I asked them the same question and they said 2-3 weeks to let the new filter get some good stuff on it. So I did 2 weeks in one tank and 3 in the other and switch went fine no crashing. My guys swim around mine and my DT will sometimes lay on his. No issues from it so far and they have had them for several months now.


Thank you so much Kat. Yeah, as long as it doesn't hurt him, I'm happy it's providing him some entertainment.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I know they have bettas in tanks with them also. I hope you like it. I have them in all my tanks except for my daughters guppy tank that is a glow tank.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

So ever since I added the Aquarium Coop sponge filter, my guy has stopped making bubble nests. He used to make huge ones. For the last couple weeks, no bubble nest at all. 

The sponge filter DOES make more surface movement, but creates less movement underneath the surface, allowing him to swim more peacefully than the old filter did (which pushed him around a little bit).

Is he still happy do you think? I always think of the making of bubble nests an indication of happiness. Ha. ;p


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Bubble nests are instinctive, males do this to claim territory and attract females. I’ve seen sick betta make bubble nests after water changes. It isn’t an indication of health or happiness. I wouldn’t worry about it unless his overall behavior and looks change


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

My male did it for awhile in his new tank right after I got him and then he stopped. He did make one after I had changed his stuff all around. I guess he figured he was the only male around and he had claimed his territory. He also knows that there really isn’t another betta in his tank when I put the mirror in his tank the 2nd time. He hasn’t flared at it since. Lol


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay all - for the life of me, I cannot gravel vac. I've watched 4 YouTube videos, and am following instructions as well as I can. My partner, who is an architect, has also failed every attempt.

What I am doing instead (for now), is removing my fish, stirring up the rocks with a tool, and then removing most of the water (about 65 - 75%), once a week. I also periodically suck poops or plant matter up with my turkey baster - almost every day.

The levels are fine, but I just wish I could make it work. Very frustrating.

ALSO - I noticed today that his tail is fraying already!! So upsetting. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. =((

Other than my Aquarium co-op sponge filter, there is nothing sharp or rough in my tank. The coarse sponge is pretty rough, and I was worried about it when it came in. But I wonder what else the cause may be. I'm so sad about it!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Removing him every time can be rough on their fins. How are you removing him? Aquarium co-op also has a video on gravel vacuuming. I don’t know which ones you are watching. Are you not able to get the water to siphon out or not able to get it to pick up the debris?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

orphansparrow said:


> Other than my Aquarium co-op sponge filter, there is nothing sharp or rough in my tank. The coarse sponge is pretty rough, and I was worried about it when it came in. But I wonder what else the cause may be. I'm so sad about it!


Like Kat, I also use one with one of my boys and I have not had an issue with it. He'll swim along it and likes to hang out between it and the glass, so I don't think that is it. Could he be biting?

I'm sorry you're having issues with vacuuming. Also like Kat, I'm wondering what part you are having trouble with? It would be best for him if he could stay in his tank while cleaning it. 

How's Ivan Pierre doing besides his tail?


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Could something be stuck in the syphon? I had a lot of trouble syphoning for the first couple of weeks, then I discovered a piece of aquarium gravel stuck in the syphon. Once I was able to clear the syphon it worked a lot better. The trick I use to start it is using a turkey baster to fill the syphon with tank water - making sure there are no air bubbles - before I even stick it in the tank. Then you have to be very careful not to let any air bubbles back in, because they will stop the syphon.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Kat50 said:


> Removing him every time can be rough on their fins. How are you removing him? Aquarium co-op also has a video on gravel vacuuming. I don’t know which ones you are watching. Are you not able to get the water to siphon out or not able to get it to pick up the debris?


Hi Kat. I remove him by putting a 4 cup, glass Pyrex measuring cup on the surface of the water when he surfaces and kind of "suction" him in. If that makes sense.

I can't get much water to siphon out, and definitely no debris gets picked up. Actually, it might happen once, but then I can't get it to happen again.

I watched the aquarium co-op video actually. I have the kind of vac that has the hand pump on it. I don't know if that makes a difference....

Another thing is that the water is too hot. I have an automatic heater in there that's supposed to stay consistent, but it is SO hot in my house. I thought about floating an ice cube in a bag or something, but I don't know how to keep the temp consistent. His water temp is about 85 degrees.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Seqathe said:


> Like Kat, I also use one with one of my boys and I have not had an issue with it. He'll swim along it and likes to hang out between it and the glass, so I don't think that is it. Could he be biting?
> 
> I'm sorry you're having issues with vacuuming. Also like Kat, I'm wondering what part you are having trouble with? It would be best for him if he could stay in his tank while cleaning it.
> 
> How's Ivan Pierre doing besides his tail?


I've never seen him bite and I work right next to his tank, so I don't think so...

I answered Kat about the dumb problem I'm having with vacuuming...

Thank you. He's doing well except for the small splits in his tail, and that I'm trying to figure out how to cool his water temp. Right now I put a small fan aimed at his tank.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

if you can lower his water level where he can’t jump out and the take the lid off. No lights from the aquarium to heat up the water also. And put a fan towards the tank to get the air circulation it can help.
RTST mentioned aquarium chillers you can find the on Amazon. They have fans you can attach to the aquariums to help cool the tanks down. 

ok I have the one with the hand pump also for my bigger tanks. You have to make sure the end where your water will come out is lower than your tank like on the floor for gravity. Now hold it right above the gravel just a couple inches and make sure you have it straight up and down. Then squeeze the bulb completely a few time and it should start sucking up. Then just start pushing it down into the gravel and it and as soon as the gunk is gone move to next section but keep it close to the bottom once you start it so he doesn’t get caught in the suction. When I move mine it literally is touching the gravel top. 
Sometimes if you have to thick of gravel it may slow down or doesn’t work as well just wiggle it while it is sucking up the gunk in the gravel. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Kat50 said:


> if you can lower his water level where he can’t jump out and the take the lid off. No lights from the aquarium to heat up the water also. And put a fan towards the tank to get the air circulation it can help.
> RTST mentioned aquarium chillers you can find the on Amazon. They have fans you can attach to the aquariums to help cool the tanks down.
> 
> ok I have the one with the hand pump also for my bigger tanks. You have to make sure the end where your water will come out is lower than your tank like on the floor for gravity. Now hold it right above the gravel just a couple inches and make sure you have it straight up and down. Then squeeze the bulb completely a few time and it should start sucking up. Then just start pushing it down into the gravel and it and as soon as the gunk is gone move to next section but keep it close to the bottom once you start it so he doesn’t get caught in the suction. When I move mine it literally is touching the gravel top.
> Sometimes if you have to thick of gravel it may slow down or doesn’t work as well just wiggle it while it is sucking up the gunk in the gravel. I hope that makes sense.


Thank you Kat, so much.

I actually just put a small fan on my desk, aimed at his tank, and already I think it's about 1 degree cooler. I'll keep an eye on it.

Thank you for the instructions. I will try again and update here to see if I have finally got a handle on it. Thank you!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

orphansparrow said:


> Thank you Kat, so much.
> 
> I actually just put a small fan on my desk, aimed at his tank, and already I think it's about 1 degree cooler. I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> Thank you for the instructions. I will try again and update here to see if I have finally got a handle on it. Thank you!


You’re welcome, I hope everything works for you.


----------

